# Wo gibts noch RAM-Batterien zu kaufen?



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2015)

Gesucht: RAM. Also nicht Random Access Memory, sondern Rechargeable Alkaline Magan. Auch bekannt als "wiederaufladbare Batterien", "1,5 V Akku" und diversen Kombinationen davon. Noch vor 2-3 Jahren gab es die zwar auch nicht an jeder Ecke, aber zumindest bei Conrad, ELV, eBay, Amazon,... - jetzt finde ich sie nirgendwo mehr.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Die Technik war zwar keine Offenbarung, was die Anzahl der Ladezyklen angeht, aber bei mir haben die immer ihre 3-4 Jahre gehalten und eine wiederaufladbare Batterie mit 1,5 V Zellspannung ist für Funk-Mäuse und -Tastaturen seeeeeeehr praktisch


----------



## geist4711 (20. Juni 2015)

hmmm, ich nutze seit einiger zeit absichtlich keine akkus mehr in mäusen und tastature(beide funk).
grund:
ich hab nurnoch diese nimh-akkus die sich nicht so schnell entladen zb varta 'ready 2 use' und bei denen ist es so, das sie diese geringe entladung in mäusen etc nicht mögen -man muss die dann immer einen tag liegenlassen bevor mein computerlader sie wieder als nutzungsfähig erkennt. 
meiner erfahrung nach gillt das auch für andere nimh-akkus, das die bei entladung knapp über selbstentladung nicht besonders lange halten.
anmerkung: eine alkali-battery hält hier ca 1/2jahr in der maus. mein letzter versuch mit nimh ergab eine defekten akku nach ca 1jahr -zu kurz als dases  sich rechnet. 
mfg
robert


----------



## hornhautman (20. Juni 2015)

Ich kann da die Eneloop und Eneloop Pro Ni-MH Akkus bedenkenlos empfehlen! Hatte viele verschiedene, auch von Varta oder Energizer in Gebrauch, die waren alle schnell kaputt! Seit Jahren mit Eneloop nur positive Erfahrungen gesammelt! (Ältere sowie neuere Versionen sind top)


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2015)

Duracell Ultra Power MX1500 AA/Mignon Batterien: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Zwei Stück halten in meiner Logitech G602 im Performancemodus 3-4 Monate.
Für so einen Einsatzzweck seh ich die Einwegbatterien klar im Vorteil.


----------



## geist4711 (20. Juni 2015)

ein satz eneloops sind mir in meiner wohl extrem stromsparenden maus auch schon gestorben -leider...
daher ja nurnoch alkaline.
mfg
robert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Duracell Ultra Power MX1500 AA/Mignon Batterien: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Zwei Stück halten in meiner Logitech G602 im Performancemodus 3-4 Monate.
> Für so einen Einsatzzweck seh ich die Einwegbatterien klar im Vorteil.



Neu AccuCells haben in meiner MX610 6-8 Wochen pro Ladung gehalten (bei geringer Nutzung auch länger) und insgesamt mehrere Jahre. Das fand ich schon aus Umweltgründen deutlich besser, als Einwegbatterien.
Und für meine Tastatur brauche ich sogar zwingend RAM, weil die Batterien in der Tastatur geladen werden.


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und für meine Tastatur brauche ich sogar zwingend RAM, weil die Batterien in der Tastatur geladen werden.


Sag das doch gleich 

Den Umweltaspekt find ich jetzt nicht so wild, ich bring die Batterien ja auch zur Sammelstelle und werf die nicht in den Hausmüll.
Wenn ich von 8 Wochen ausgehe, bekommst du für ~13€ eine Betriebszeit von 2 Jahren.

Was ist das für eine Tastatur?
Gibts da sowas wie eine Ladeschale? Hängt die immer am Netz?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2015)

Cherry Cymotion Solar, wie der Name schon sagt: Lädt die Zellen über Solarzelle immer wieder nach.


----------



## geist4711 (21. Juni 2015)

und da passt nur RAM und kein zb NIMH? das is aber mist -hatte mir mal überlegt sowas mit solarzellen zu holen, gut zu wissen das man da ein auge drauf haben muss, auch wenn dir das so nicht weiterhilft....

mfg
robert


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2015)

Das hat nicht direkt was mit den Solarzellen zu tun.
Die Ladelogik ist hier nur eine andere.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2015)

Genaugenommen gibt es sonst nur eine Logitech-Tastatur mit Solar und bei der kann man afaik den Akku gar nicht wechseln.
RAM-Zellen werden jedenfalls mit >1,5 V geladen, d.h. NiMh sollte ich da garantiert nicht reinpacken 
Zum Glück habe ich noch 3-4 funktionierende Zellen und suche nur etwas neues für die Maus und für Fernbedienungen, die beide keine integrierte Lademöglichkeit haben. Aber NiMh kann man für Fernbedienungen auch vergessen (Selbstentladung) und bei meiner Maus muss ich erstmal testen, wie sie mit 1,2 V Zellspannung zu recht kommt. RAM war da in der Hinsicht einfach extrem bequem und die perfekte Lösung für alles, was keine hohe Stromstärke braucht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juni 2015)

Ich würde erstmal NiMh LSD Zellen probieren. Die sind eigentlich sehr robust. Man muss ja nicht gleich einen ganzen Jahresvorrat kaufen sondern ein paar zum probieren reicht ja.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2015)

Falls noch jemand das gleiche Problem haben sollte, hier die Antwort von Cherry:

"Sie können in dieser Tastatur NiZn (Nickel Zink) Akkus einsetzen. Die Akkucell Alkaline RAM Akkus werden momentan leider nicht gefertigt. 

Das Laden funktioniert problemlos. Leider sind diese jedoch empfindlich gegen Tiefentladung."


----------



## Kauzen (25. April 2020)

In der Bedienungsanleitung meines Gerätes ist zu den benötigte RAM-Zellen der Zelltyp genau angegeben: LR6AA.   Das sind die gewöhnlichen, handelsüblichen Alkali-Batterien!   
Also habe ich in meinem Solarwecker eine solche eingelegt, und er funktioniert wieder!      
Tatsächlich sind Alkali-Batterien wiederaufladbar, allerdings sind sie empfindlich gegenüber Tiefentladung und sie benötigen eine spezielle Ladespannung, die eine andere ist als für NiCd- oder NiMH-Akkus.  Letztere eignen sich als definitiv nicht für den Einsatz.  Es kann sogar zu Schäden kommen, wenn man zum Beispiel die garantiert falschen Zink-Kohle-Batterien einlegt.  Aber die normalen Alkali-Batterien sind identisch mit der gesuchten RAM-Zelle.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. April 2020)

Kauzen schrieb:


> In der Bedienungsanleitung meines Gerätes ist zu den benötigte RAM-Zellen der Zelltyp genau angegeben: LR6AA.   Das sind die gewöhnlichen, handelsüblichen Alkali-Batterien!
> Also habe ich in meinem Solarwecker eine solche eingelegt, und er funktioniert wieder!
> Tatsächlich sind Alkali-Batterien wiederaufladbar, allerdings sind sie empfindlich gegenüber Tiefentladung und sie benötigen eine spezielle Ladespannung, die eine andere ist als für NiCd- oder NiMH-Akkus.  Letztere eignen sich als definitiv nicht für den Einsatz.  Es kann sogar zu Schäden kommen, wenn man zum Beispiel die garantiert falschen Zink-Kohle-Batterien einlegt.  Aber die normalen Alkali-Batterien sind identisch mit der gesuchten RAM-Zelle.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast gerade auf einen fast 5 Jahre alten Beitrag geantwortet. 

Rein interessehalber: wie hast du dieses Thema überhaupt gefunden?


----------

